# Warning about UREA toxicity



## babsbag (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a copy of email that a friend of mine just sent out to our dairy group club. Just thought I would pass it along as I had no idea about urea in goat feed. Luckliy her goats did not eat much and will be fine. Urea toxicity is quick, 30-90 minutes after ingesting too much, and almost always fatal. She will be adding apple cider vinegar to their water for the next few weeks, just to make sure.

_"Hi all,  like many folks, I ran across the 200# protein supplement in the big blue tub at TSC recently. Labeled for cattle, but so is most of what we do.  Figured it would be great for the boer herd, which is due to kid in the next 3 weeks, to increase the plane of nutrition.  At only $47.99 what a deal. 

When I went in, I tried to read the feed label on the side of the bucket, but they were pretty rubbed and weathered.  A really nice employee even took me in the back to try and read one of the tags on the pallet back there.  We could read a bit, but not the whole thing, so they handed me a feed label on a slip of blue paper.  It reads 24% Solid Feed Supplement on the top.  The contents looked good...no Urea listed.  So I bought it and put it in with my boer doe herd.

A friend and fellow nvdga1 person noticed the tub and commented that another TSC employee had told her not to get that tub even if it was a great price because it would fry their liver.  I wondered liver? so I stopped by TSC this morning.  After a few phone calls to the mfg, they determined that the product does contain urea and is NOT for goats.

She is correct (thank you Michelle P.).  The blue feed tag they gave me is from 2006 and is VERY outdated.  This product does contain UREA and is not to be fed to goats!  I am not upset at the TSC employees, they are great folks, they are immediately updating the feed tags (at the Redding store, check with your own local TSC) with apologies and are refunding my money even tho the product has some use.  HOWEVER, I would be remiss if I didn't warn others that this particular product, great price or not, is NOT for goats. 

If you want to read more on urea, google "urea toxicity in goats" and you'll find loads of articles."_


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, this was helpful.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info!! Thats terrible...Im glad you did'nt lose any of your animals...that could of been devasting!!  

Shame on them!


----------

